# Im new and heres my build!



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey guys! I'm new but I wanted to share my current setup. Let me know if you have any thoughts, questions or comments.

Home Theater


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How do you snuggle with your sweetie?


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

huesmann said:


> How do you snuggle with your sweetie?


Hahah. For some reason that's never been a problem. Our 5 year old usually sits in the chair between us. We may hold hands but mostly we like a little space. You can get these same seats with a double armless "couch" as well. Or you could just use couches. I want a more authentic theater feel.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you installed Shakers in those Chairs?
What about Ventilation? Heat? AC?
Where is the Equipment Rack?
Well done, @Onetrav ,


----------



## Locsmithy (Feb 26, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Have you installed Shakers in those Chairs?
> What about Ventilation? Heat? AC?
> Where is the Equipment Rack?
> Well done, @Onetrav ,


LOL Shakers..... then get the vintage VHS of "Earthquake" one of a slew of 1970s disaster movies


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Have you installed Shakers in those Chairs?
> What about Ventilation? Heat? AC?
> Where is the Equipment Rack?
> Well done, @Onetrav ,


No shakers, Yes I have a return mounted on flexible ducting to reduce sound leakage and two supplies for both heat and AC. In the video, you'll see the rack in the other room, which I call the lobby.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Locsmithy said:


> LOL Shakers..... then get the vintage VHS of "Earthquake" one of a slew of 1970s disaster movies


I got 9 serious shakers in my Couch, made by Aura, connected to a 500 W Sub amp.
They add the right "Kick" to the Vibes the Dual Subs already producing.

Aura Bass Shakers:




__





Aura Pro Bass Shaker AST-2B-4






www.htmarket.com





And, "VHS" ?
Nope.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

all of that, for just a TV ?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Some people are serious about their TVs. Similar to people who fill their cars with speakers and amps.


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

I have it wired for projector as well. After balancing the pros and cons of each I decided the 85" tv was best for me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i went from a 52" sd to a 65" HD and thought i was big man on campus, but it still looked small. 2 months later i found out about front projection. i got a 119" screen and have not looked back. 
this is it with top masking, i invented top masking. those 2 subs together are about the size of an average refrigerator, 18" drivers, 1000+ watts each.


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Does the warping on the bottom disappear with a projected image?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> all of that, for just a TV ?


It is a *HOME THEATER , *this is the Name of this Forum.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Travis, I subscribed to your You-Tube Channel, I like the way you make those Videos, and you have a healthy sense of humor.
Could you provide us a little more detail about how you did the blue (LED?) lights around the Ceiling?
I'm working on something like this as well for a customer.
Thanks,


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for subscribing! That helps me keep doing what I'm doing. I showed a cross section I sketched of the tray ceiling.

I basically used RGBW LED light strips with a zwave controller and good sized power supply. Do you have a specific question about the set up? We could take it offline if you want as well.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Onetrav said:


> Thanks for subscribing! That helps me keep doing what I'm doing. I showed a cross section I sketched of the tray ceiling.
> 
> I basically used RGBW LED light strips with a zwave controller and good sized power supply. Do you have a specific question about the set up? We could take it offline if you want as well.


Thanks, Travis.
I used a Molding around the Room that provided some 3 inches of Room above to mount a LED Strip, like the ones here:


https://smile.amazon.com/DAYBETTER-Flexible-Changing-Bedroom-Decoration/dp/B07SPZ2HGT/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=led+strip&qid=1617464380&sr=8-5


It looks pretty similar to what you made there.
I'm building Bass traps like you did but am planning to install Movie posters on top of them.😎.


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Thanks, Travis.
> I used a Molding around the Room that provided some 3 inches of Room above to mount a LED Strip, like the ones here:
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The only thing I'm missing in your Theater is this:





Amazon.com: xbwy Customized 3D Ceiling Mural Galaxy Nebula Photo Wallpaper Ktv Bar Hotel Ceiling Wall Background Wall Paper Mural Wall Coverings-350X250Cm: Furniture & Decor


Buy xbwy Customized 3D Ceiling Mural Galaxy Nebula Photo Wallpaper Ktv Bar Hotel Ceiling Wall Background Wall Paper Mural Wall Coverings-350X250Cm: Wallpaper - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I'm sure you hang out at the AVS Forum and seen some of the Custom built Murals?
😃


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> The only thing I'm missing in your Theater is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My plan would be fiber optics star ceiling at this point. I already have a zwave outlet installed in the tray for it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Onetrav said:


> My plan would be fiber optics star ceiling at this point. I already have a zwave outlet installed in the tray for it.


Wow! That's a lot of work.
Looking forward to see it on your Channel.😎


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Wow! That's a lot of work.
> Looking forward to see it on your Channel.😎


I'll get to it eventually! My YouTube list is very long.


----------

